# Ranita Dorada amphibian reserve in Colombia



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

A conservation effort by the Dutch frog-group Dendrobatidae Nederland:

Fundación ProAves: conservación de aves y sus hábitats en Colombia - Ranita Dorada Amphibian Reserve in DN Magazine

Also check the interview with one of our board members by playing the video.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you Shockfrog for this article. I have seen this article before but I think the people on this board should see it too. It is amazing what a little organization and funding can do! I would like to thank all those involved in making this happen. Dendrobatidae Nederland Thanks!...That reserve looks awesome! 

ProAves do a lot of good conservation work in Colombia if anyone wants to donate to a good cause. You can even do volunteer work at one of their reserves if you are up to the challenge. One of their other reserves, El Pangan, has a great morph of Oophaga Sylvatica.

The members at Dendroboard should help fund or start up a reserve of our own...It definitely gives us something to strive for as a group.

Oh, the video has some nice footage of Ranitomeya dorisswansoni!


----------

